

Ask HN:What Web Stack? - Dilpil

If you were going to found a web based start-up tomorrow, what stack would you develop in?  I hear alot of discussion here and there of various web stacks on HN, but I haven't ever seen a comprehensive debate on their relative merits.
======
jeromec
The best stack to use is the one you know you can build to a point of getting
traction/profitable with. The toughest barrier to startup success is getting
traction/profitable, not the stack you use. Technology, esp. in the realm of
computers, works such that there is almost always a workable solution given
enough time or money, both of which come a lot easier once you've solved the
hardest barrier which I've just outlined.

------
maxdemarzi
I think if you're planning on building anything complex, the question is
answered by whatever front-end framework you are most familiar with.

Anything complex will require back end services with may be written in
whatever language/framework is best suited for the task. Tie it all together
via REST and message queues and find the best solution to each problem.

------
Cafesolo
GWT for client side code + Wicket for server generated markup / stateful pages
+ Google Guice + Hibernate (or MyBatis if you prefer a more low level but
simpler API) + PostgreSQL. This does everything I need.

All the modern Java tooling goodness minus the J2EE nonsense.

------
pestaa
I'm already doing a research on 3 big names in the web framework competition
(Yii, Django and Rails), and would like to share my experience in a longer
animated movie.

My observation is that it generally depends on what kind of people you work
with (their experience and their geekiness matters the most), you prefer
stability over bleeding-edge, what support you expect from the community, and
more importantly, what the technical requirements are for your application.

The language itself (PHP/Python/Ruby/other.) has almost the least impact on
what you should choose, in my opinion.

(The movie won't be available till next year, sorry.)

------
mindcrime
_If you were going to found a web based start-up tomorrow, what stack would
you develop in?_

Depending on the details, probably some combination of:

Groovy on Grails, Tomcat, HornetQ, CentOS Linux, PostgreSQL, Redis, Memcache;
with the possibility of falling back to plain Java (or even going native with
C++) if necessary for performance critical stuff. If absolutely necessary,
maybe Thrift for cross-platform RPC.

Note: I'm not making any claim that this is objectively the best stack
available in any universal sense. But it's what would be best for me, based on
what I know and am productive in.

------
smokestack
If you were to itemize the merits and pitfalls of each technology and how well
each plays with the others, the list would get long quickly. The question
can't be answered without knowing the problem and the people.

------
tlammens
Maybe a good place to start is here:
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comparison_of_web_application_f...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comparison_of_web_application_frameworks)

------
us
LAMP with PHP. Not the best and everyone will have their opinions but it's
what I'm most familiar with and what will get the job done the fastest.
Everything else is secondary.

------
rgbrgb
Node or Flask + jQuery + MongoDB + Backbone.js + Underscore.js. But I'm a
student so I can fuck around without worrying too much.

------
khandelwal
The best web stack is the one you're most familiar with and/or have the most
fun working with.

------
bmelton
Honestly, it depends on the task, really.

I'm comfortable in a few languages / frameworks, and each has their merits. If
I'm building something with a dataset that I think Django's ORM will work well
for me, and having its admin will be a benefit, then Django it is.

If not, almost certainly I'd drop into Tornado + Jinja, and an appropriate
backend store.

For some other tasks, PHP might be the right answer.

I'm doing a lot with Django right now, so I'm probably more fluent in it than
anything else, but Tornado is really sexy. Kind of a toss up for me.

